# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.2.0 - Samsung L710, S3310 and a bunch of Huawei's!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.0 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung SPH-L710, Samsung GT-S3310, Huawei E353Ws-2,
Huawei E153u-2, Huawei E353u-1, Huawei U8660   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.0 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung SPH-L710* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Samsung GT-S3310* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Huawei E353Ws-2* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Huawei E153u-2* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Huawei E353u-1* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Huawei U8660* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.2 is out! 
Released some new features and possibilities   Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.2 Release Notes   *Improved stability of the software.**Added Spanish language (thanks to Mr. Hfreire).*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

